# Any local Canadian millipede breeders?



## Nirasu (Sep 9, 2018)

Hello, so I know import of millipedes is completely banned in Canada, and you need a permit to own an "exotic" species.

But owning a native breed is legal, and there is no laws against breeders of native species (that I know of anyway XD).

I am currently looking for a Narceus Americanus, wich is our local giant milli.
Any breeders near Quebec? 

Thanks for your time!


----------



## StampFan (Sep 9, 2018)

If you find one, please share.

The guy from Ontario Invert Farm seems to have a pretty good handle on various inverts and what's legal and available.


----------



## Georgia B (Sep 11, 2018)

Ok I have a lot to say about millipedes in Canada! 

I am in the process of ordering some from Peter at Bugs in Cyberspace. He will not export to Canada, but I’m going to have him ship the package to a location just south of the border where I will go to pick them up and drive them across myself. Although they are legal in Canada, being a native species, it is still a good idea to have a permit so the border officials know exactly what they are. This is easy to obtain since they are already legal and there are no special containment requirements. 

If mine make babies, I will be happy to sell them. 

If you are interested in more exotic species, it is possible to pay the government to do a pest risk assessment and they will determine if that particular species truly is invasive or not. It only costs $250 and I have actually started a GoFundMe to do just that, for the Florida Ivory Millipede (Chicobolus spinigerus). I’ll post a link here and please feel free to pass it along to everyone you know! If we raise lots and lots of money, there’s a long list of regulated species which we could submit next.


----------



## Georgia B (Sep 11, 2018)

https://www.gofundme.com/legalizing...70069771-dcfc271cc87c4475&pc=ot_co_campmgmt_m


----------



## StampFan (Sep 11, 2018)

Georgia B said:


> Ok I have a lot to say about millipedes in Canada!
> 
> I am in the process of ordering some from Peter at Bugs in Cyberspace. He will not export to Canada, but I’m going to have him ship the package to a location just south of the border where I will go to pick them up and drive them across myself. Although they are legal in Canada, being a native species, it is still a good idea to have a permit so the border officials know exactly what they are. This is easy to obtain since they are already legal and there are no special containment requirements.
> 
> ...


What are you ordering from Bugs in Cyberspace, and what are you hoping to breed?  Based on the fact that you're in Calgary the answer is important to me (i.e. no shipping fees LOL).


----------



## Georgia B (Sep 11, 2018)

StampFan said:


> What are you ordering from Bugs in Cyberspace, and what are you hoping to breed?  Based on the fact that you're in Calgary the answer is important to me (i.e. no shipping fees LOL).


Oh I guess I wasn’t super clear on that. I am ordering Narceus americanus (on account of my lack of permit for anything exotic. Which I applied for twice, and was rejected twice. Hence the gofundme page...) But yes pickup would be easy for anyone in the Calgary area! And it would be nice to connect with a local bug hobbyist! We’re few and far between around here...


----------



## Georgia B (Sep 11, 2018)

StampFan said:


> What are you ordering from Bugs in Cyberspace, and what are you hoping to breed?  Based on the fact that you're in Calgary the answer is important to me (i.e. no shipping fees LOL).


Hey if you want some, I’m going down anyway, I could just add yours to my order. It would be at the end of September I hope. PM me.


----------



## Jerry88 (Sep 16, 2019)

I have lots of americanus for sale if still interested. All sizes. 
In southern Ontario


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 16, 2019)

Jerry88 said:


> I have lots of americanus for sale if still interested. All sizes.
> In southern Ontario


This should go in the Classifieds section of the boards, instead of being buried in an old thread.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Jerry88 (Sep 16, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> This should go in the Classifieds section of the boards, instead of being buried in an old thread.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


It says i can't post in the classifieds on here for some reason


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 16, 2019)

@Jerry88, you have to be an Active Member, a Classifieds User, or an Arachnosupporter to post in the classifieds. See here for more information: http://arachnoboards.com/help/upgrades/
And here for more info on becoming an Active Member: http://arachnoboards.com/help/active/

Hope this helps,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerry88 (Sep 16, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> @Jerry88, you have to be an Active Member, a Classifieds User, or an Arachnosupporter to post in the classifieds. See here for more information: http://arachnoboards.com/help/upgrades/
> And here for more info on becoming an Active Member: http://arachnoboards.com/help/active/
> 
> Hope this helps,
> ...


Oh fair enough. I just joined this morning. So will probably be awhile until i can post in classifieds. So if anyone wants to buy some on the meantime. DM me. Thanks.


----------

